# Great cold smoker for the MES 30



## oldsmoker (May 16, 2013)

I understand the AMAZIN cold smoker is highly thought of, but I wanted a little more versatility and the ability to use wood chunks, since I cut my own wood whenever possible.

I purchased a hot plate at Walmart for about 10.00 and an 8” cast iron skillet for about 8.00.  I stopped by the local chain hardware store  and picked up a 6” to 3”  stove pipe reducer and 8’ of aluminum flexible 3” duct, about 13.00.

I drilled several small holes in the bottom (6” end) of the reducer and did the same to a 4” can.  I filled the can with hickory chunks, placed the frying pan on the hotplate, the can in the frying pan the reducer over the can.  I cut the flexible duct to a 30” length and connected it from the 3” outlet on the reducer to the side opening in the MES. Total cost was around $30.00.   The result, very little, or no temperature rise in the MES and 8 plus hours of cold smoke.  I have used it for straight cold smoke bacon, and cold smoking salmon and sausage before the hot smoke.  It also works great to add smoke to my gas and charcoal grill.


----------



## dj mishima (May 16, 2013)

Sounds good!

Pictures would be helpful.  Especially for people like me who are closer to handicapped than handymen.


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2013)

Yea post pics.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 17, 2013)

Please post pics?


----------



## oldsmoker (May 17, 2013)

I'll take some pictures this weekend and post them.


----------



## oldsmoker (May 17, 2013)

Here's the photos I promised.

It's fast and simple to assemble, took me about twenty minutes to make it, because of the hold drilling

I can hook it up to the MES30 in less than five minutes.

Start with the hotplate heat on high until you get smoke, then lower the temperature to low.

Here are the basic components of the cold smoker (plus the hotplate)













coldsmoke 018a.jpg



__ oldsmoker
__ May 17, 2013






Final product hooked to the MES 30













coldsmoke 006.jpg



__ oldsmoker
__ May 17, 2013






This is the can inside the reducer.  The holes on top provide airflow

Holes on the bottom allows the ashes to drop into the skillet

I start with small pieces in the bottom of the can and a big chunk

on top.













coldsmoke 011a.jpg



__ oldsmoker
__ May 17, 2013






The black duct tape allows a tight fit.  I added the elbow on top

of the reducer, to make it faster to change out the wood can













coldsmoke 014a.jpg



__ oldsmoker
__ May 17, 2013






Close up of the reducer, skillet and can .  I drilled the holes in the bottom for air flow.













coldsmoke 017a.jpg



__ oldsmoker
__ May 17, 2013


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2013)

Nice mod...... another member that lays awake at night thinking of stuff to do to his smoker.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice mod...... another member that lays awake at night thinking of stuff to do to his smoker.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Dave, if only we could catch up on the sleep.

By looking at your pictures, you are eliminating a lot of the creosote before it inters your smoker.  Good job.

Nice setup.

Tom


----------



## mneeley490 (May 18, 2013)

Yep, no limit to American handyman ingenuity. Good job!


----------



## kanon (May 26, 2013)

Great job. I also thought about it. But you are the first who implemented. l....o....l  carry on.


----------

